# Poverty line



## Hammy (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All
I was wondering if anyone could explain the line below in simple terms please. I understand my relative would have to support me but is there a figure that is classed as "the poverty line". There isnt much point going through the motions of applying if my relative simply doesn't earn enough, if that's what it means, thanks

"Your relative (sponsor) must prove that they can support you at 125% above the mandated poverty line, by using Form I-485, Affidavit of Support Under Section 213A of the Act".


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Hammy said:


> Hi All
> I was wondering if anyone could explain the line below in simple terms please. I understand my relative would have to support me but is there a figure that is classed as "the poverty line". There isnt much point going through the motions of applying if my relative simply doesn't earn enough, if that's what it means, thanks
> 
> "Your relative (sponsor) must prove that they can support you at 125% above the mandated poverty line, by using Form I-485, Affidavit of Support Under Section 213A of the Act".


Have a look at this Hammy:

http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/I-864p.pdf

This is from the USCIS website. If there is more relevent information I am sure someone else will respond.


----------



## Hammy (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks very much for the link. Do you think the household size part refers to the amount of people living in it before my wife and I arrive.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hammy said:


> Thanks very much for the link. Do you think the household size part refers to the amount of people living in it before my wife and I arrive.


The household size is the total number that will be living in the household 

So if you move in with girlfriiend, her mother and father 
that will make four 


2009 Federal Poverty Guidelines


----------



## Hammy (Jun 21, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> The household size is the total number that will be living in the household
> 
> So if you move in with girlfriiend, her mother and father
> that will make four
> ...


Thanks Davis1
Looks like my relative earns way above the amount needed to sponsor us. I understand it shouldn't bee too easy to get into another country (unlike the UK)but the fact we will be taking in enough money to buy a house for cash you would think would have some influence on any decision made by the authorities.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hammy said:


> Thanks Davis1
> Looks like my relative earns way above the amount needed to sponsor us. I understand it shouldn't bee too easy to get into another country (unlike the UK)but the fact we will be taking in enough money to buy a house for cash you would think would have some influence on any decision made by the authorities.


You can use assets a well


----------



## Hammy (Jun 21, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> You can use assets a well


Ok, do you know at what stage our assets are brought into it because initially it would be based on the value of our property and not cash in the bank.


----------

